# Got my outdoor lighting done.



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So after seeing @ware project thread and a few others i decided to tackle some landscape lighting. Bought everything from Volt and got it done a few weeks ago. Wanted to thank everyone who has posted project threads and contributed information to this forum as its incredibly awesome to have questions answered for you before you even thought to ask them just by reading others experiences and seeing their work. In that vein here is a poor picture of my front. Tonight i will take one of the deck.

Feel free to offer up ideas and improvements I can make as this is the first time i try anything like this. Btw i believe i am missing one downlight at the top right corner of the house. Initially thought no because i have a ring led spotlight camera there but when thats not on it might look odd to not have one there.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Man what a difference lighting makes. Great job!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Very tastefully done. Looks great.

If you dont mind me asking, what sort of cost and effort?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> Very tastefully done. Looks great.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, what sort of cost and effort?


Thank you. It was just under $2500 from Volt total with the deck lights as well. Got a quote for $5280 from a company for the front and deck but less lights on both then i ended up putting. It was pretty simple took me the weekend to install everything and get it lit up and then an afternoon recently spent cleaning up cabling, hiding it painting over it on the outside part of the rail etc. Just cosmetic details to conceal it. Still have a few things to do in that regard.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Awesome. Appreciate the feedback. Very well done.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That looks TERRIBLE. Now rip it all out and mail it to me and I'll dispose of it properly for you &#128514;


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Nicely done. You have a good looking home.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Looks fantastic!! Well done!!

Got a list of the Volt fixtures you used?


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Do you have any other pictures, from other angles? Wow, looks great! Looks like you have a streetlight pretty close, did that mess up things? I have a very bright streetlight and I am nervous that it will make my future project look funny? Also, what lights did you use up in the eves to "downlight" with? Well done!


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

Awesome! Great idea to use the wrap-around portions of the roofline to highlight that peak!


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

testwerke said:


> Looks fantastic!! Well done!!
> 
> Got a list of the Volt fixtures you used?


Yes sir these are the ones i used.

https://www.voltlighting.com/landscape-lighting-led-12v-brass-spot-light-fatboy/p/VAL-150-BBZ

https://www.voltlighting.com/landscape-lighting-led-12v-brass-downlight-all-star/p/VAL-1814-40-BBZ

https://www.voltlighting.com/outdoor-landscape-lighting-12v-path-area-lighting-brass-max-spread-mini/p/BDL-330-BBZ-MINI

https://www.voltlighting.com/landscape-lighting-12v-deck-light-bz/p/VDL-600-BBZ


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

EvanK said:


> Awesome! Great idea to use the wrap-around portions of the roofline to highlight that peak!


Thank you I am really pleased with everything overall.


dslab said:


> Do you have any other pictures, from other angles? Wow, looks great! Looks like you have a streetlight pretty close, did that mess up things? I have a very bright streetlight and I am nervous that it will make my future project look funny? Also, what lights did you use up in the eves to "downlight" with? Well done!


Here are two more pictures but i am a lousy photographer unfortunately. I dont mind the street light its far enough away that i dont think it hurts the look of this lighting and i appreciate how well it illuminates the street.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

That looks awesome! I hope to do something similar down the road.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> EvanK said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Great idea to use the wrap-around portions of the roofline to highlight that peak!
> ...


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks great @Jimefam !


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Awesome Job!


----------



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

I would love to add some outdoor lighting by my pool. It however makes me nervous having electricity even low voltage close to water. 
Am I just being too over cautious?

Anyone have any luck with the solar lights?

I haven't been all that impressed with what my neighbors have.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Talental said:


> I would love to add some outdoor lighting by my pool. It however makes me nervous having electricity even low voltage close to water.
> Am I just being too over cautious?


 :nod:

Low voltage lighting near a pool would not bother me one bit.


----------



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

Sweet. Thanks. Figured I was being silly.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> Talental said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to add some outdoor lighting by my pool. It however makes me nervous having electricity even low voltage close to water.
> ...


I believe the NEC says LV lighting must be >= 5' from the water's edge. Don't quote me on that!


----------



## TexasLawns (Mar 30, 2019)

What temp of bulb did you go with? Thinking of changing out my "warm" white bulbs, which are about 3500-4000K, to something around 6000K. Trying to replicate moonlight.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

TexasLawns said:


> What temp of bulb did you go with? Thinking of changing out my "warm" white bulbs, which are about 3500-4000K, to something around 6000K. Trying to replicate moonlight.


Went the other way with it. Its all 2700k bulbs. Felt that warm yellowish light would go best with my brick color.


----------



## jennifermarshall08 (Jun 28, 2019)

What color temperature, angle of beam, and lumen did you use?

Thanks!


----------



## jennifermarshall08 (Jun 28, 2019)

TexasLawns said:


> What temp of bulb did you go with? Thinking of changing out my "warm" white bulbs, which are about 3500-4000K, to something around 6000K. Trying to replicate moonlight.


Do you have a photo of what your 3500-4k lighting looks like?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

jennifermarshall08 said:


> What color temperature, angle of beam, and lumen did you use?
> 
> Thanks!


2700k, mostly 38° but some 15°, 5w not sure how many lumens that 5W puts out.


----------

